# Does anyone have a cockapoo living with a cat?



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there,

My husband and I are hoping to get our first cockapoo  In the research stage at the moment.

We have a 5 year old indoor cat who is used to it being 'just the 3 of us'. She does get on well with my mum's dog when he visits (a little westie) so we're hoping she will quickly accept a new furry family member. 

Whilst i've read that most dog breeds will get on well with cats if socialised from a young puppy, it does seem to vary.

Does anyone have a cat and a cockapoo? Can you tell me how well they get on? Did you have any initial problems?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there!
I don't have a cat, but lots of people on this forum have cats. Cockapoos seem to like cats, it's the cats that don't always like them...lol.


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha, thanks for your reply. Yes I'm sure it will be some time before my cat will accept the new puppy as her pal! She might surprise me though.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hi there!
> I don't have a cat, but lots of people on this forum have cats. Cockapoos seem to like cats, it's the cats that don't always like them...lol.


This made me chuckle because this is pretty much the situation in my house. Alvy loves the cat but the cat hates him. Alvy tries to follow the cat around like he does with the humans but the cat gets really mad at this and chases him. Im hoping that it it will settle down eventually.


----------



## rhondabinstock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi. I have a cat and a cockapoo. Milty (cat) came first. Ollie (cockapoo) came after. Got him as a puppy so he had no choice but to love Milty. They are the bestest of friends. no problems.

Good luck!


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,I have 2 cats and other dog all before cockapoo and there is no problem.One of the cats actually goes up on her hind legs and boxes the dogs ears if they bother her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry I can't give you good news...my 11 year cat is never given a moments peace but my two young cockapoos - despite my very best efforts to make them friends!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi i have a 4year old cat Misty and a 13 week old cockapoo.... at first Misty avoided the house and only came in for food, after about 5 days I think Misty realised millie wasn't going so decided to try coming in... Millie did and still does chase her around and Misty gets mad and paws/hisses at her. It has got better as the weeks have gone by but Millie is always bouncing around her and Misty just runs off. We have had a couple of occasions when Misty has ventured onto the front room rug and led down and Millie has tried itching towards her slowly (it was so funny to watch but lovely too). 
Good luck im sure all will be fine after a few days....


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have always had two cats & two dogs in my home, I'm on my next generation so to speak of cats and dogs after losing my others over the last 6 years. But my previous 4 all got on really well would often find the four of them curled up in one bed. I'm finding my new ones are gradually getting along too, it took about 3 months for one of my cats to get used to Beau she is a very timid cat that we adopted but once she got used to her they became great friends, infact she got locked in my eight ours shed for 3 nights a few months ago and was very scared when she eventually got let out the first person she greeted when she came back home was Beau she was so pleased to see her, she is now trying to get used to Kody my 14 wk pup still abit wary but it's early days yet but I've no worries they will be friends too, my other cat has only been with us a few weeks after coming to us as a stray he tends to prefer to stay outdoors and only really comes in for food this is the way he's used to living so don't think he will change but when he does meet the dogs he isn't too bothered. hope this helps you. X


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! Definitely sounds like it's more trouble getting the cat to like the cockerpoo rather than the other way round.

Must admit I would rather it was that way round! The cat will have exclusive access to upstaris so she can get away from the puppy whenever she wants and get used to them in her own time.


----------

